# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Turqia dhe BE

## Lioness

Botuar: E shtunë, 30 korrik 2005 

Tabitha Morgan 
BBC, Nikozi

Qipro shqyrton ligjshmërinë e firmës turke.
Qeveria e Qipros ka reaguar ftohtë ndaj nënshkrimit nga ana e Turqisë të Protokollit Evropian për Tregtinë.

Disa vende evropiane e shohin nënshkrimin e marrëveshjes si një hap pozitiv.

Kurse qeveria e Qipros e ka shpërfillur prej kohësh rëndësinë që ka pranimi i shumëpritur i Turqisë në shkëmbimet tregtare brenda BE-së.

Ajo është përqëndruar në deklaratën që shoqëroi marrëveshjen e tregtisë, në të cilën thuhet se veprimet e Ankarasë nuk do të thonë njohje e Republikës së Qipros.

Zëdhënësi i qeverisë qipriote tha se kjo deklaratë po shqyrtohej në hollësi dhe pritej që të dilej me konkluzionin nëse kjo hidhte në dyshim ligjshmërinë e protokollit.

Presidenti i Qipros, Tasos Papadhopoulos nuk ka pranuar të hedhë poshtë komentin se vendi i tij do të mund të vërë veton për anëtarësimin e Turqisë në BE.

Në kohën kur nënshkrimi i protokollit shihet si një hap përpara, marrëdhëniet mes Turqisë edhe Qipros vazhdojnë të jenë të tensionuara.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I papermendur ne kete artikull eshte fakti se BE kishte kohe qe i kerkonte Turqise te nenshkruante protokollin.  Ne 15 Qershor 2005, BE i dergoi leter qeverise turke, qe te ndermerrte hapa sa me te shpejta ne kete drejtim.  
Situata eshte paksa gjeopolitikisht ironike.  Trupat turke vazhdojne te jene ne Qipron e Veriut (rreth 40,000) pas dhjetra rezolutave te OKB kunder pushtimit ilegal te Qipros.  Qeveria e Veriut nuk njihet nga asnje shtet pervec Ankarase.  
Por BE i "lutet" Turqise te nenshkruaj protokollin me 25 shtetet anetare, nje nga te cilet, Turqia nuk e merr mundimin ta njoh.

----------


## ~Geri~

Ankaraja firmos protokollin e bashkimit të doganave me gjithë vendet e BE-së, por refuzon të njohë Republikën e Qipros, si shtet anëtar i BE-së

*Greqia dhe Turqia, sërish debat për Qipron*


Shekulli

Greqia ka reaguar shumë ashpër pas refuzimit të Turqisë për të njohur Qipron. Turqia firmosi një protokoll ditën e premte, për të zgjeruar lidhjet e saj tregtare edhe me anëtarët e rinj të Bashkimit Evropian, përfshi Qipron. Por në të njëjtën kohë Turqia bëri një deklaratë ku refuzon të ndryshojë qëndrimin e vet, në lidhje me njohjen zyretare të Republikës së Qipros. Në deklaratë, Ankaraja e bën të qartë se nënshkrimi i protokollit nuk do të thotë ndryshim në qëndrimin e saj ndaj Qipros, edhe pse për Bruksel qeveria greko-qipriote njihet si i vetmi autoritet i ligjshëm në këtë ishull mesdhetar. Me firmosjen e Protokollit të Marrëveshjes së Ankarasë, Turqia ka marrë një hap për të plotësuar zyrtarisht detyrimin që mori në dhjetorin e vitit të kaluar para BE-së, por edhe para secilit prej shteteve anëtare, përfshi edhe Republikën e Qipros, ashtu si ajo figuron, tha zëdhënësi i ministrisë së jashtme greke George Koumoutsakos, në një deklaratë të bërë dje, cituar nga Rojteri. Në të njëjtën kohë, në një deklaratë të njëanshme, - e cila për fat të keq ishte e nevojshme të bëhej,- Turqia duket se këmbëngul në ruajtjen e absurditetit politik dhe ligjor, tha ai. Turqia këmbëngul të mos njohë një shtet anëtar të BE-së, pikërisht në kohën kur negociatat e pranimit të Turqisë me BE-në pritet të fillojnë. Ky absurditet duhet të zgjidhet sa më shpejt që të jetë e mundur. Nënshkrimi i protokollit duhet të përbëjë një hap real dhe të kuptueshëm drejt normalizimit të marrëdhënieve të Turqisë me Republikën e Qipros, shtoi Koumoutsakos. Edhe Qipro tha dje se ndjen keqardhje të thellë për deklaratën e Turqisë, që refuzon të njohë qeverinë e një shteti anëtar të BE-së, duke shtuar se do ta shqyrtojë përmbajtjen e deklaratës, që vë në pikëpyetje edhe vlefshmërinë e tekstit për bashkëpunimin tregtar me BE-në, që Ankaraja e firmosi. Firmosja e këtij dokumenti ishte një prej kushteve që BE kishte caktuar për të hapur bisedimet e anëtarësimit me Turqinë më 3 tetor të këtij viti. Qiproja ndodhet pak në jug të Turqisë dhe është e ndarë në dy pjesë, që pas pushtimit të pjesës veriore nga Turqia më 1974, që u bë si përgjigje ndaj një grushti shteti greko-qipriot. Ankaraja ende mban 30 000 trupa të vendosur në veri të Qipros, në një zonë ku banojnë qipriotë-turq. Ndërkohë pjesa tjetër e ishullit, që dominohet e qeveriset nga qipriotët-grekë, hyri në BE më 2004. Qipro është i vetmi vend që ka hyrë përgjysëm në BE. Tani që bëhet fjalë për anëtarësimin e Turqisë, BE i ka dhënë Qipros të drejtën e vetos. Por presidenti i Qipros, Tasos Papadhopoulos, nuk ka pranuar të hedhë poshtë komentin se vendi i tij do të mund të vërë veton për anëtarësimin e Turqisë në BE

----------


## land

Sapo mezi e futen ne BE dhe fillon e te mendoje per fuqine e vetos... Epo them une; deri kur i jepet gishti dikujt qe te merr krahun?
Edhe kjo Turqia, t'i lere denglat dhe te nenshkruaje nese do, ta haje byrekun sa eshte i nxehte. Pse jo, edhe t'i fuse nje presion Qipros qe te pranoje shqetesimet turke ne draft! Dhe Greku te mbylle nocken nese do qe punet te vene qetesisht. Me duket se strumbullari nuk eshte Qiproja, por greku qe i fryn ne vesh...
Nejse, per mua, te reagosh ftohte dmth te mos reagosh fare.

----------


## Hyllien

Franca kërcënon Turqinë për anëtarësimin në BE

Shekulli

Franca kërcënon Turqinë se bisedimet për anëtarësim në BE nuk do të hapen më 3 tetor siç është premtuar, nëse Turqia nuk njeh në radhë të parë Qipron si shtet anëtar të bllokut. Por duket hapur se ky kusht po vihet vetëm për Turqinë. Komisioni Evropian dhe Britania që është presidente e radhës së BE-së, deklaruan se asnjërit prej 25 shteteve anëtare të këtij blloku nuk u është dashur që të bëjnë ndonjë njohje të ekzistencës së ndonjë shteti para se të jenë pranuar si anëtarë me të drejta të plota. Gjithashtu Komisioni Evropian dhe presidenca britanike kanë thënë se çështja e Qipros duhet të diskutohet veçmas në kornizën e OKB-së dhe jo të BE-së. Menjëherë pas deklarimit të Parisit ka reaguar Ankaraja. Një zyrtar i lartë turk ka thënë se deklarata e bërë nga kryeministri francez, Dominique de Villepin, është një përpjekje për të shkelur angazhimet që BE-ja ka bërë në Ankara vitin e kaluar, por shprehu besimin se presidenti francez, Zhak Shirak, do ta mbajë premtimin ndaj Turqisë kur të vijë koha. Greqia vazhdon të bëjë presion ndaj Turqisë që ta njohë ishullin e ndarë, i cili i është bashkuar BE-së pa pjesën turke. Në kuadrin e këtij presioni Athina shtyu një vizitë të planifikuar për në Turqi të kryeministrit grek, Kostas Karamanlis. Kjo vizitë pritej me shumë interes, pasi do të ishte vizita e parë e një kryeministri grek në shtetin rival të Egjeut, në më shumë se 46 vjet. Duke iu bashkuar presionit grek, edhe Villepin vuri në pikëpyetje fillimin e bisedimeve të anëtarësimit me Turqinë, të caktuar për më 3 tetor. Ndërkohë që Turqisë i ishte vënë si kusht nga BE-ja vetëm të miratonte një marrëveshje për shtrirjen e tregtisë së saj me shtetet e tjera të BE-së, përfshi dhe Qipron, gjë që Turqia e firmosi para pak ditësh. Por Ankaraja shtoi një deklaratë në këtë protokoll, ku thuhej se firmosja e marrëveshjes tregtare me vendet e BE-së, ku bën pjesë edhe Qipro, nuk do të thotë se Turqia ndryshon qëndrimin e vet ndaj çështjes së Qipros, e cila ende pritet të zgjidhet me anë të një procesi ndërmjetësimi nga OKB-ja. Nuk më duket bindëse që një proces negocimi, i çdo lloji, të nisë me një vend që nuk njeh të gjitha shtetet anëtare të BE-së, me fjalë të tjera, nuk njeh të 25 shtetet anëtare si bllok, - është shprehur Villepin për radion Europa 1. I pyetur nëse kjo do të thoshte se do të shtyhen bisedimet me Turqinë të përcaktuara për në 3 tetor, Villepin u shpreh: Sigurisht. 
Teorikisht çdo shtet mund të bllokojë hapjen e bisedimeve, pasi vendet e BE-së duhet të miratojnë një mandat negocimi në mënyrë unanime, para se të nisin vërtet negociatat. Sidoqoftë Villepin nuk ka thënë deri tani se Parisi do të vërë veton për bisedimet, duke thënë se Franca do ta përcaktojë qëndrimin e vet pas bisedimeve mes ministrave të Jashtëm të BE-së që do zhvillohen në muajin shtator. Por një zëdhënës i Komisionit Evropian ka thënë se BE-ja duhet të jetë serioze dhe të mbajë premtimet e dhëna ndaj shteteve kandidate në samitin e dhjetorit të vitit të kaluar, ku të 25 vendet anëtare miratuan unanimisht që të hapnin bisedimet me Turqinë, pasi ajo të kishte kryer disa reforma kyçe dhe të firmoste protokollin e tregtisë me BE-në. Edhe Britania është shprehur se liderët e BE-së asnjëherë nuk e kanë përcaktuar deri tani njohjen e Qipros si një kusht për hapjen e bisedimeve, duke i bërë thirrje Shirakut të kujtojë se nënshkrimi i protokollit nuk do të thoshte njohje e Qipros. Francezët janë populli që e kundërshtojnë më shumë anëtarësimin e Turqisë në BE. Urrejtja ndaj turqve në Francë u shpreh edhe në hedhjen poshtë të referendumit për Kushtetutën e BE-së në maj të këtij viti. Diplomatët thonë se qëndrimi i Francës që mbështetet edhe nga Austria, mund të nxisë edhe Qipron që të kundërshtojë prerë mandatin negociues të BE-së. Qeveria qipriote greke u shpreh mjaft entuziaste dje pas deklarimeve të Villepin.
Fakte
Qipro, mollë sherri mes grekëve e turqve
Çështja e Qipros është mjaft delikate. Ky ishull është i ndarë që nga viti 1974 në dy pjesë, në pjesën greke dhe atë turke në veri. Atë vit Turqia pushtoi pjesën në veri të ishullit si kundërpërgjigje ndaj një grushti shteti nga qipriotët grekë që morën pushtetin në ishull. Tashmë Qipro greke është pranuar si shtet anëtare në BE vitin e kaluar, pa u arritur më parë një marrëveshje për bashkimin e ishullit dhe anëtarësimin e tij të plotë. Tashmë Turqisë i kërkohet të njohë Qipron si shtet më vete, një deklarim që do të thoshte heqje dorë nga pjesa në veri ku jetojnë turq dhe ku Ankaraja ka një numër shumë të madh forcash ushtarake. Por qeveria qipriote greke njihet tashmë ndërkombëtarisht

----------


## DYDRINAS

Keto dite beri nje vizite ne Washington kreu i CDU-se gjermane,qe ne zgjedhjet e ardhshme pretendon te fitoje shumicen.
Gjate bisedimeve qe pati nder te tjera me presidentin Bush u fol dhe per anetaresimin e Turqise ne BE.
Si Bush ashtu dhe Shtoibel pranuan qe Turqise t'i krijohen lehtesira ekonomike (nje pjese te madhe i ka dhe tani) por te mos flitet per nje anetaresim te plote te saj ne BE.
Aresyet qe Shtoibel bisedoi me Bushin per kete ceshtje eshte fakti se programi i CDU-se nuk pranon anetaresimin e plote te Turqise ne BE.
Mospranimi i Turqise ne BE lidhet me shume faktore,ndersa ai i Qipros eshte nje nder to.
Turqia eshte nje faze te tille zhvillimi qe nuk i jep asaj mundesine te behet anetar i BE-se.
I vetmi faktor qe i ndihmon Turqise ne pasjen e nje statusi favorizues me BE (aresye per te cilen u be dhe anetare e NATO-s) eshte pozicioni i saj gjeografik.

----------


## ~Geri~

*Bler: Anëtarësimi i Turqisë në BE, i rëndësishëm për Europën*



Anëtarësimi i Turqisë në Bashkimin Europian është me shumë rëndësi për Europën. Kështu është shprehur dje kryeministri Bler pas takimit që pati me homologun e tij në Turqi, Erdogan. Temë e bisedimeve në takimin e djeshëm të kryeministrit britanik Tony Blair dhe kryeministrit të Turqisë, Recep Tayyip Erdogan ishte çështja e anëtarësimit të Turqisë në Bashkimin Evropian, pasi aktualisht Britania është kryesuese e radhës e presidencës së BE-së. Pas këtij takimi, në një konferencë të përbashkët për shtyp, zoti Blair tha se e përgëzon qeverinë e Turqisë për ndryshime të mëdha që ka bërë në këtë vend gjatë tre vjetëve të fundit si rezultat i fokusimit në anëtarësim në Bashkimin Evropian. Më tutje kryeministri Blair tha: E dija se ka shumë paqartësi në këtë kohë në Evropë, por mendoj se perspektiva e anëtarësimit të Turqisë, gjatë një periudhe në të ardhmen, do të jetë e rëndësishme për Evropë dhe për sigurinë e saj. Klani që e kundërshton anëtarësimin e Turqisë duket se ka dy shpjegime për argumentet e tyre. Njëri argument është se anëtarësimi i saj në BE do ta islamizonte Europën; argumenti tjetër është se anëtarësimi i saj do të kërcënonte procesin e integrimit europian. Argumenti i Islamizmit është tërësisht i gabuar. Kjo do të sugjeronte se Europa është e njëjta kullë fortifikimi, siç ka qenë Krishtërimi në dikur. Kjo ka qenë vizioni mbrojtës dhe racist i Europës. Ajo çfarë anëtarët e Bashkimit Europian ndajnë sot është përkushtimi i shteteve sekulare, me lirinë e besimit për qytetarët e tyre. Turqia e ndan këtë imazh. Argumenti i dytë, sipas së cilës procesi i vazhdueshëm i zgjerimit eventualisht po shkatërron bllokun e BE-së, është më tepër bindëse. Ndoshta BE-ja duhej të ishte zgjeruar vetëm me 10 ose 12 anëtarë. E vërteta është se Bashkimi Europian i ka lënë prapa krahëve shpresat për një bashkim politik të integruar dhe të sistemuar. Tashmë, BE-ja me 25 anëtarë në bllokun e saj është një kafshë e ndryshme dhe nuk ka ndër mend të ndalojë së zgjeruari. BE-ja është vetë viktimë e suksesit të saj. Zgjerimi është politika e vetme më e suksesshme gjatë gjithë viteve të fundit, duke qenë se ka stabilizuar rajonin, si dhe ka rritur prosperitetin dhe demokracinë. Greqia, Spanja dhe Portugalia ishin shëmbujt e parë. Vendet e reja anëtarë të Europës Qendrore dhe Lindore kanë ndjekur të njëjtën linjë. Prospekti për anëtarësim në BE detyron vendet të luftojnë korrupsionin dhe gradualisht të ndërtojnë një sistem të bazuar në ligj dhe në ekonominë e tregut. Bullgaria, Rumania dhe Kroacia janë në krye të rreshtit. Duket e pashmangshme fakti që edhe vendet e tjera të Ballkanit, përfshirë këtu dhe Serbinë, Maqedoninë dhe Shqipërinë do tu ofrohet shansi për anëtarësim. BE-ja nuk mund të thotë jo, por deri në këtë moment këto vende ballkanike kanë akoma punë për të përmbushur kërkesat për pranimin e fillimit të negociatave. Ndërkohë, që këto vende parashikohen që të anëtarësohen një ditë, BE-ja nuk mund ti thotë jo Turqisë, e cila ka 41 vjet që ka aplikuar për anëtarësim. Me Turqinë në bllok, BE-ja do të ishte një fuqi globale më serioze. Një BE e zgjeruar me Turqinë në bord, do të ishte një balancë serioze për hegjemoninë e SHBA-së, ose së paku një partner që do të konsiderohej më serioz sa konsiderohet sot.

----------


## Hyllien

Ëndrra e Turqisë vihet në pikëpytje nga Franca e Gjermania
(Shekulli) E. Kushova

Ëndrra 40-vjeçare e anëtarësimit të Turqisë në familjen evropiane duket se pësoi një goditje të madhe dje, kur presidenti francez, Zhak Shirak dhe liderja e konservatorëve të gjermanisë, Angela Merkel, vunë pikëpyetje mbi hapjen e mundshme të bisedimeve me këtë vend. Presidenti francez, Zhak Shirak, e ka akuzuar Turqinë se ka dështuar për të vepruar në shpirtin e një vendi që shpreson të anëtarësohet në BE. Kjo ka të bëjë veçanërisht me veprimin e Turqisë muajin e kaluar, kur firmosi një marrëveshje mbi doganat me të gjitha vendet e BE-së, që ishte vënë si pengesa e fundit për hapjen e bisedimeve të anëtarësimit me Ankaranë. Por në marrëveshjen e firmosur, Turqia theksoi se refuzon ta njohë Qipron si shtet më vete, i cili është dhe anëtar i ri i BE-së. Gjatë bisedimeve që janë zhvilluar në Paris një ditë më parë me presidentin e Komisionit Evropian, José Manuel Barroso, Shirak ka paralajmëruar se ky deklarim i Ankarasë sjell probleme politike dhe ligjore dhe nuk është në shpirtin që pritet për një kandidat të bllokut. Ndërsa Shirak është munduar të tregohet disi i kujdesshëm, një tjetër shtet është ngritur plotësisht kundër anëtarësimit të Turqisë. Dhe ky është Gjermania e ardhshme. Thuhet kështu, pasi më 18 shtator të këtij viti në Gjermani do të zhvillohen zgjedhjet e reja, të cilat pritet të fitohen bujshëm nga kristiandemokratët, liderja e të cilëve është Angela Merkel. Merkel së fundi bëri të ditur se ajo ka qëllim që të ndalë aplikimin e Ankarasë në BE, nëse ajo i fiton zgjedhjet në Gjermani. Në një letër drejtuar krerëve të qeverive konservatore të BE-së, Merkel tha se negociatat me Turqinë që pritet të fillojnë më 3 tetor, duhet që të mos çojnë automatikisht në anëtarësim të plotë të këtij vendi. Por ato bisedime duhet të arrijnë maksimumi një partneritet të privilegjuar dhe duhet të lihen të hapura.
Ndërhyrjet e Shirakut dhe zonjës Merkel, që pritet të jetë dhe kancelarja e parë femër e Gjermanisë, tregojnë se brenda disa javëve Turqia do të përballet me një skenar të papëlqyer, ku dy nga vendet më të rëndësishme të BE-së janë rreshtuar kundër saj. Deri tani Parisi ka qenë në favor të anëtarësimit të Turqisë në BE. Por Shirak ndryshoi qëndrim, pasi një nga shkaqet që francezët i thanë jo Kushtetutës Evropiane në një referendum kombëtar, ishte refuzimi i qytetarëve për anëtarësimin e Turqisë në BE. Ndërsa Gjermania e udhëhequr nga Shrëderi, e ka mbështetur anëtarësimin e Turqisë. Por tashmë pritet që politika gjermane të ndryshojë. Zonja Merkel përherë ka argumentuar mosanëtarësimin e plotë të Turqisë. Problemet më të mëdha për Turqinë mund të vijnë kur BE-ja të gjykojë marrëveshjen e fundit të firmosur nga Turqia të njohur si protokolli i Ankarasë. Aty Turqisë pritet ti jepet ultimatum, nëse duhet ta njohë Qipron apo jo. Britania, që është edhe presidente e radhës në BE, nuk mendon se Ankaraja duhet ta njohë domosdoshmërisht Qipron që ta quajë të vlefshëm protokollin. Por Britania duhet të fitojë mbështetjen e të 25 vendeve anëtare, gjë që do të thotë se Franca mund të ketë pushtet ti shtyjë bisedimet me Turqinë. Ndërsa Merkel sugjeron diçka tjetër, ajo nuk kërkon ti shtyjë bisedimet, veç të ndryshojë natyra e tyre, pra një partneritet i privilegjuar dhe jo anëtarësim i plotë. Merkel ua ka dorëzuar idetë e saj në një letër liderëve francezë, italianë, austriakë, holandezë dhe atij të Greqisë. Një kopje i ka mbërritur edhe Toni Blerit, si presidenti i radhës i BE-së.

----------


## Lioness

Turk 'genocide' author faces jail 

One of Turkey's best-known novelists faces three years in jail for making controversial comments on his country's killing of Armenians and Kurds. 
Orhan Pamuk has been charged with insulting Turkey's national character. 

He was quoted in a Swiss paper as saying that only he had dared to say that Turkey killed 30,000 Kurds and a million Armenians. 

Turkey accepts thousands of Armenians were killed by Ottoman Empire forces in 1915-17, but strongly denies genocide. 

The "30,000 Kurds" referred to by Mr Pamuk are those who have died since 1984 in the conflict between Turkey and Kurdish separatists. 

'Public denigration' 

Turkey - which is keen to improve its human rights record ahead of European Union entry talks next month - is sensitive over both the Armenian and Kurdish issues. 

Mr Pamuk's comments angered Turkish nationalists and politicians when they were quoted in the magazine of Swiss newspaper Tages Anzeiger in February. 

A prosecutor in Istanbul has now indicted Mr Pamuk on charges the remarks amounted to a "public denigration" of Turkish identity. 


This is a crime under the newly country's revised penal code, criticised by freedom of speech advocates. 

The author, whose works including My Name is Red and Snow have been translated into 20 languages, is expected to stand trial on 16 December, his publisher Tugrul Pasaoglu said. 

"We have to wait for the court. Then he [Mr Pamuk] will make his speech in the court," he said. 

The EU has said Turkey must meet European standards on freedom of expression. 

The row over the mass killings of Armenians by Ottoman Turks between 1915 and 1917 has festered for decades. 

Armenia alleges that the Ottoman Empire systematically arranged the deportation and killing of 1.5 million Armenians. 

Fifteen countries, including France, Switzerland, Russia and Argentina, have classified the killings as genocide. 

Turkey says up to 300,000 Armenians and at least as many Turks died during civil strife in eastern Turkey during World War I, but rejects the term "genocide". 

------------------------------------------------------------

Kerkoj falje qe artikulli eshte ne anglisht, per mungese kohe! 
Shkurt, Genocidi armen eshte fakt historik i pamohueshem.  30000 kurde jane vrare ne luften civile per te drejtat e tyre.  
Qe nje gazetar, shkrimtar i njohur si Z. Pamuk te shkoj ne burg vetem se ka pohur nje te vertete historike, eshte kunder normave dhe te drejtave jo vetem te BE, por edhe te gazetareve te Turqise.

----------


## Lioness

* 
New row could hit Turkey EU talks*  

Europe's Parliament has postponed a vote on Turkey's new customs agreement with the EU, following a row over Ankara's refusal to recognise Cyprus. 
Turkey signed the agreement, which extends an existing deal to the 10 new EU states including Cyprus, in July. 

But Ankara has insisted that Cyprus cannot use its ports and airports. 

The move comes as EU foreign ministers meet in Wales to discuss whether to allow Turkey to begin negotiations on joining the EU next month. 

UK Foreign Secretary Jack Straw, who chaired the meeting, said he was "reasonably confident" that Turkey would begin entry talks on time. 

Free movement 

However, Cyprus, supported to some extent by France, is saying it is not right for Turkey to denigrate the status of a member of the club it is trying to join. 


In a draft declaration seen by the BBC, the foreign ministers underline the importance of Turkey normalising relations with all EU member states as quickly as possible. 

Mr Straw said he hoped the document's wording would be agreed by ambassadors next week. 

"The European Union has long held out the prospect of membership to Turkey," he said. 

"I remain reasonably confident that the European Union will be able to meet that deadline and there will be prior agreement to doing so." 

Turkey backs a Turkish Cypriot administration in the north of the divided island, shunning the internationally-recognised Greek Cypriot government. 

Cyprus has been split since Turkey invaded in 1974 in the wake of an abortive coup by supporters of union with Greece. 

Deal 'unworkable' 

Announcing the parliament's decision, Foreign Affairs Committee chairman Elmar Brok said the vote would now be held at the end of September, a few days before accession talks are due to start. 

Turkey's refusal had rendered the customs agreement unworkable, he said, and entry talks were hardly feasible until the problem was ironed out. 

But before flying to the UK for the meeting, Turkish Foreign Minister Abdullah Gul said Ankara had done all it had been required to do and expected the EU to keep its word on the opening of negotiations. 

He said only full EU members were required to open ports and airports under the agreement. 

"This is different from what is expected of those negotiating... Let nobody play politics with Turkey," he said, quoted by Reuters news agency. 

Finnish Prime Minister Matti Vanhanen said on Thursday that Turkey could be an EU member by 2015 if it demonstrated it was committed to democratic reform. 

But Germany's Christian Democrats, along with the governments of Austria and Slovakia, want Turkey to be offered a privileged partnership with the EU instead of full membership. 

------------------------------------------------------------------

Personalisht mendoj se situata eshte paksa qesharake.  Turqia do te behet anetar e BE, por nuk njeh nje nga anetaret.  Nenshkruan protokollin e "custom agreement" me Qipron (pa e njohur si shtet) por tani refuzon te lejoje anijet dhe aeroplanet qipriote te shkojne ne Turqi..... !

----------


## Lioness

*Armenian forum ban splits Turks*  

Turkey's prime minister and the EU have criticised a court ruling ordering the cancellation of a conference about the 1915 killing of thousands of Armenians. 
The conference of academics was to debate Turkey's official approach to the disputed events of 90 years ago. 

Prime Minister Recep Tayyip Erdogan said stopping a meeting, when it was not clear what would be discussed, had nothing to do with democracy. 

An EU spokeswoman said it was a bid to stop Turkey discussing its history. 

The Turkish court ruling on Thursday, which followed a complaint by nationalists, comes just days before Turkey is due to start talks on joining the European Union. 

Discussing the 1915 killings has long been a taboo in Turkey. 

Armenia accuses the then Ottoman rulers of carrying out a "genocide" - a claim backed by 15 countries, including France, Switzerland, Russia and Argentina. 

But Turkey disputes the charge, saying that a few hundred thousand died and that the deaths occurred in a civil war in which many Turks were also killed. 

Mr Erdogan questioned the court's ruling. 

"The court has cast a shadow on the process of democratisation and freedoms in my country," he said. 

Foreign Minister Abdullah Gul agreed, saying the ruling was the outcome of efforts by opponents of the country's EU bid. 

"As 3 October is approaching, those at home and abroad who want to obstruct us are making their last efforts... There are few nations that can inflict such damage on themselves," he said in New York, Anatolia news agency reported. 

European Commission spokeswoman Krisztina Nagy said: "The absence of legal motivations and the [timing] of this decision a day before the conference looks like yet another provocation." 

The first attempt to stage the debate, in May, was abandoned after Turkey's justice minister accused organisers of stabbing Turkey in the back. 

The BBC's Sarah Rainsford in Istanbul says it was illegal even to discuss the issue until a very recent reform inspired by Turkey's bid for membership of the European Union. 

The university has the right of appeal, but lawyers say there is now little to no chance the ground-breaking debate can go ahead as planned on Friday. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Megjithate, negociatat ne 3 Tetor do fillojne ashtu sic ishin parashikuar ....  :kryqezohen:

----------


## gent durazzo

nese do me pyesnin mua turqia kurre sduhet lejuar ne evrope.feja e tyre myslimane e prish evropen plus qe turqia eshte shtet i varfer dhe shtet me popullsi shume te madhe.atyre ju duhet lene shanci vetem per parner por jo anetar.

----------


## perestae00

Aman mej Lioness, sa merak qe na behesh per greket  :djall me brire:  .

PS: Nuk kam pare te kesh postuar ndonje gje per ceshtjen came; ndoshta mendon se ceshtja came eshte ceshtje e mbyllur, sic mendojne edhe "vellezerit" greke, ashtu Luaneshe  :shkelje syri:  ?

----------


## ideus

> nese do me pyesnin mua turqia kurre sduhet lejuar ne evrope.feja e tyre myslimane e prish evropen plus qe turqia eshte shtet i varfer dhe shtet me popullsi shume te madhe.atyre ju duhet lene shanci vetem per parner por jo anetar.



Gabim e ke kur thua feja e tyre myslimane e prish evropen. Nuk eshte feja qe prish njerzit. Fete dhe besimet fetare vetem bashkojne njerzit, sidomos islami.

----------


## Lioness

> Aman mej Lioness, sa merak qe na behesh per greket  .
> 
> PS: Nuk kam pare te kesh postuar ndonje gje per ceshtjen came; ndoshta mendon se ceshtja came eshte ceshtje e mbyllur, sic mendojne edhe "vellezerit" greke, ashtu Luaneshe  ?


Perestae, ne fakt, per mungese kohe, shume postime jane ne anglisht, dhe per kete kam kerkuar ndjese.  Ndoshta nuk e flet gjuhen ti, megjithese te pakten nga titulli duhet ta kesh pak parasysh se per cfare behet fjale.  
Nqs nuk ke gje per te thene ne lidhje me temen, mos u mundo me replika jashte saj.

----------


## niku-nyc

Turqia nuk do pranoet ne EU sado te duket si komb i fort mund ta mendoni, ata kan probleme me Qipron, Kurdet, ekonomine dhe pa sigurmi kunder terorizmit pasi kufinjt i ka shum te let per te deportuar kushdo.

----------


## gent durazzo

une prape them qe turqit e poshter kurre sduhet te shkelin ne evrope.me mire serbia ne evrope sesa turqit

----------


## Lioness

*EU MPs add provisos to Turkey bid*  

The European Union parliament has backed plans to start talks on Turkish accession, but insisted on a number of provisos before it is allowed entry. 
MPs insisted Ankara recognise the killings of thousands of Armenians in 1915 as genocide. Turkey denies that the killings were systematic. 

MPs also postponed a vote on ratifying Turkey's customs arrangements because of its refusal to recognise Cyprus. 

Neither decision affects entry talks which are due to start on 3 October. 

The negotiations, once started, are expected to take about 10 years. 

The European Commission said the postponement of the vote was an "own goal" by the parliament. 

The Armenian killings have long been a taboo subject in Turkey. Armenians, supported by 15 countries, including France, Switzerland, Russia and Argentina, accuses the then Ottoman rulers of carrying out a "genocide". 

Turkey disputes the charge, saying that a few hundred thousand died and that the deaths occurred in a civil war in which many Turks were also killed. 

But Turkey's Prime Minister Tayyip Erdogan did condemn a Turkish court's decision to order the cancellation of a conference about the killings which was due to have been held last week. 

*Vetoes await*  

Further talks about Turkey's accession are set for Thursday to try to resolve a deadlock over the question of the negotiating framework for Turkish membership. 

Turkey has been clear that it will not accept the option of privileged partnership, which Austria is pushing to be inserted into the negotiating framework; only full membership will do. 

The BBC's Jonny Dymond says that even if they get the framework they want, the membership process will be a long and painful one. 

This is partly because so much needs to be done by Turkey to adapt itself to EU rules. It needs to absorb the 80,000 page long EU rule book into its domestic law. 

One member state has already boasted about the number of potential vetoes it has during the negotiations process. There is also the question of Turkey's continuing human rights reform process. 

*Expectations*  

The European Commission has promised to monitor closely how Turkey proceeds. If it is deemed to be slipping backwards in theory or practice, then the commission will not hesitate to make its misgivings public. 

To add to all the difficulties, there is the question of public expectations in Turkey. 

Our correspondent says many Turks see the membership process as a genuine negotiation, a process of give and take. But by and large, Turkey has simply to do what it is told if it wants to join the club - which for many is a sharp change in culture, he adds.

----------


## Irfan

*Turqia beri te ditur per mundesine e largimit te saj nga bisedimet me BE* 

Ankara,27.09.05

Turqia beri te ditur per mundesine e largimit te saj nga bisedimet me BE per antaresimin ne kete union. Namik Tan zedhenesi i ministrise se puneve te jashtme te ketij vendi tha se nese nuk krijohen kushtet qe BE te filloje bisedimet per antaresimin e turqise atehere dhe kjo e fundit do te largohet nga keto bisedime. Ai tha se turqia nuk pranon asnje propozim tjeter pervec antaresimit ne BE dhe kjo vjen pasi deputetet e parlamentit europjan me ane te nje rezolute kerkuan njohjen e pjeses greke te qipros nga ana e turqise.

----------


## Irfan

> une prape them qe turqit e poshter kurre sduhet te shkelin ne evrope.me mire serbia ne evrope sesa turqit


Une refuzoje edhe turqit edhe sllavin....e ne veqanti sllavin nuk duhet me shkel as ne evrop e as ne ballkan.Le te shkoje ka ka ardhur nje Ballkan.
Le te shkoje aty ku pjella e serbit eshte.....ne Rusi le te shkoje...

----------


## Lunesta

Le te ikin dhe turqit andej nga azia e vogel nga kan ardhe, le te ikin dhe slllavet dhe ngeli ballkani bosh dhe ja ku u be shqiperia e madhe!!

----------

